# Edwards Parked



## K80 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nascar made the right call IMO.  I wonder what else they will do to him.

If I was #12 it'd get ugly fast!


----------



## marknga (Mar 7, 2010)

that was ugly..... and stupid.


----------



## Craig Knight (Mar 7, 2010)

stupid move but glad nobody got hurt, bet it aint over just yet between these 2. Before the season ends they'll be another incident. I did like Carl's interview though


----------



## PChunter (Mar 7, 2010)

edwards has lost my respect def. not called for 156 laps down and he does that.  dirty


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 7, 2010)

I like Edwards but tryin to get paybacks can get someone killed!


----------



## marknga (Mar 7, 2010)

yeah there is a time and place for everything and turning somebody going thru the quad at AMS at 180+ isn't the time nor the place.

I'd rather seen Carl ride around and finish then go slap Brad upside the head after the race. Would have gotten the anger out and NASCAR the publicity they want and need.

That car goes in the stands and Carl Edwards would never be able to sleep again.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Mar 7, 2010)

K80 said:


> Nascar made the right call IMO.  I wonder what else they will do to him.
> 
> If I was #12 it'd get ugly fast!



Yep, that was a no class move.


----------



## stikslinger (Mar 7, 2010)

glad the kid is alright. if he hadnt of turned upside down it wouldnt have been a big issue. i agree he should have found a better place to get payback if thats what he wanted. but i have to say BK had it a long time coming and im sure other drivers were glad to see it also except for flipping. nascar shouldnt do anything since they give the drivers the authority to police theirselves and "loosen the reigns" he was 156 laps down for a reason.


----------



## GEORGIA BULLDOG MAN (Mar 7, 2010)

*carl edwards*

i hope they park him for 1 race. this was the stupidest thing i'v seen in a long time. i  did like carl, but not now. i know the gloves are off now, but something like this will not be allowed. carl was many laps down and was not racing for a win, just riding around making points.


----------



## creekbender (Mar 7, 2010)

keselowski had it coming , glad edwards finally did the right thing in my opinion and take him out , glad he's not hurt and no one in the stands got hurt but 156 laps down or 1 lap down racing is racing .


----------



## dirtroad (Mar 7, 2010)

creekbender said:


> keselowski had it coming , glad edwards finally did the right thing in my opinion and take him out , glad he's not hurt and no one in the stands got hurt but 156 laps down or 1 lap down racing is racing .

























Ricky BOBBIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tulip (Mar 7, 2010)

A lot of history between these two but that was a REALLY stupid move by Carl Edwards. Took out Keselowski from a top 10 finish for no reason.  Carl was 156 laps because of his own stupid driving. No fault of Keselowski Edwards was high Keslowski was low. If your low and you brake to let Edwards in you cause a wreck by letting the guy behind you run into you. If you look at the replay of when Edwards hit the wall you can see that Keselowski tried to let him in but Edwards wrecked himself. Lost alot of respect for Edwards today.


----------



## HunterEllis (Mar 7, 2010)

Edwards better be glad it wasnt juan pablo or kevin harvick he done that to it would be on


----------



## ACguy (Mar 7, 2010)

marknga said:


> yeah there is a time and place for everything and turning somebody going thru the quad at AMS at 180+ isn't the time nor the place.
> 
> I'd rather seen Carl ride around and finish then go slap Brad upside the head after the race. Would have gotten the anger out and NASCAR the publicity they want and need.
> 
> That car goes in the stands and Carl Edwards would never be able to sleep again.



I agree. I would not have a problem with it if they were not on such a fast track . But that was a very dangerous move.


----------



## nickel back (Mar 7, 2010)

Carl is a bone head....AMS is not the place for a stupid move like that...maybe Bristol but not AMS....


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Mar 7, 2010)

oh what double standards we whave here!!!!!!!!
Had that been Dale Sr it would have been ok but OH NOT the 99 ya'll forget the 18 is just as stupid .............. 

So Carl is makin a name for himself and nascar opened the door for it 





SO FREEKIN WHAT!!!!!!!!99


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2010)

Koslowski (sp?) has been asking for it for several races. I imagine he will be a more tolerable driver after his flying lesson..


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Mar 7, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Koslowski (sp?) has been asking for it for several races. I imagine he will be a more tolerable driver after his flying lesson..



NASCRAP has opened the door for this now the bad boys better watcher there backs


----------



## yearke (Mar 7, 2010)

nascar needs a few more to stir the pot now and then.
the rivalries kinda makes it worth watchin.
back in the old days they was a lot of fender bangin and fightin.
The last few years been plum boring to some extent because of so many rules.
I say turn em loose on the track and pits.


----------



## stikslinger (Mar 7, 2010)

yearke said:


> nascar needs a few more to stir the pot now and then.
> the rivalries kinda makes it worth watchin.
> back in the old days they was a lot of fender bangin and fightin.
> The last few years been plum boring to some extent because of so many rules.
> I say turn em loose on the track and pits.





Right on!!


----------



## redneckcamo (Mar 7, 2010)

turkey season is almost here and carl was just gettin an early shot in on a goobler .....

.if dale jr woulda did it tho .....it woulda just been a mistake


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 7, 2010)

creekbender said:


> keselowski had it coming , glad edwards finally did the right thing in my opinion and take him out , glad he's not hurt and no one in the stands got hurt but 156 laps down or 1 lap down racing is racing .



 x2



HunterEllis said:


> Edwards better be glad it wasnt juan pablo or kevin harvick he done that to it would be on



Carl would beat a cup full of coffee beans out of Juan and smack the smile of Harvick's face......


----------



## hunt4big1 (Mar 7, 2010)

oh what double standards we whave here!!!!!!!!
Had that been Dale Sr it would have been ok but OH NOT the 99 ya'll forget the 18 is just as stupid .............. 

So Carl is makin a name for himself and nascar opened the door for it 





SO FREEKIN WHAT!!!!!!!!99 

I think it was a good race. Just what nascar needed , A little excitement!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Carl would beat a cup full of coffee beans out of Juan and smack the smile of Harvick's face......


 
I like the way you phrased that....


----------



## tony0345 (Mar 7, 2010)

well neither  driver i pull for and i thought carl was wrong,the last few years was boring so i guess someone had to stir up things to keep us watching.


----------



## K80 (Mar 7, 2010)

If it would have been done while fighting for the win or for position it would have been fine but to take someone out because you took yourself out is bogus.


----------



## cafish (Mar 7, 2010)

i guess well see how much $$$$$$$$$  CARL has this coming week--there goes his new daughters collage fund


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Mar 7, 2010)

K80 said:


> If it would have been done while fighting for the win or for position it would have been fine but to take someone out because you took yourself out is bogus.



so it is ok for a driver that runs 25th or worst all the time to wreck a guy that has been run in the top 10 ..........


Carl's quote from facebook. "Every person has to decide what code they want to live by and hopefully this explains mine"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> so it is ok for a driver that runs 25th or worst all the time to wreck a guy that has been run in the top 10 ..........
> 
> 
> Carl's quote from facebook. "Every person has to decide what code they want to live by and hopefully this explains mine"


 
Annnnnd, how many drivers has that top 10 driver wrecked this year?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Mar 7, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Annnnnd, how many drivers has that top 10 driver wrecked this year?



the one that has been pounding in him , all I gottta say is BK ask for it..................


----------



## K80 (Mar 7, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> the one that has been pounding in him , all I gottta say is BK ask for it..................



How?


----------



## K80 (Mar 7, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> so it is ok for a driver that runs 25th or worst all the time to wreck a guy that has been run in the top 10 ..........



  Are you talking about the dega wreck? or the first wreck today with edwards? Or something I don't know about?

But either way, what I'm talking about is that if someone has a beef with a driver they should handle it one of three ways.  One, beat the brakes off of him in the pits.  Two, next time they are fighting for the win or position at the end of the race, give'm a nudge and spin'm out.  Three, spin the driver out a few laps after he spins you out.  Three is still dumb when Nascars is watching you.

It is dumb to take someone out that is in the top 10 when you are over 100 laps down.  It is even dumber to do it towards the end of a straight away at one of the fastest tracks they race.


----------



## DeWalt (Mar 7, 2010)

I guess Carl took it seriously when NASCAR  they said they were turning the drivers loose.
It might have upset me more if it hadn't been that little worm kawasaki.
I bet half the other drivers were cheering.


----------



## HunterEllis (Mar 7, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> x2
> 
> 
> 
> Carl would beat a cup full of coffee beans out of Juan and smack the smile of Harvick's face......


seem to remember harvick throwing edwards on the ground a couple years back in the garage area


----------



## tsknmcn (Mar 7, 2010)

creekbender said:


> keselowski had it coming , glad edwards finally did the right thing in my opinion and take him out , glad he's not hurt and no one in the stands got hurt but 156 laps down or 1 lap down racing is racing .


 
The first time during today's race was Carl's fault too.  He moved down on the 12 coming out of 2.  Cried that the 12 didn't give him room.  Good lord, the 12 was already on the yellow line.  Brad said he lifted, but what does Carl expect?  For someone to jam on the brakes in the turn just because the mighty Carl wants to turn to the bottom?

Carl made this comment after he acted like he was about to pysically attack his own teamate (Matt) two years ago.  He said he had not realized up to that point that not many drivers in the garage area liked him.  He really hasn't helped matters.  No driver is going to want to be near this guy if that's the way he wants to race. 

10 race vaction is how I think it should be handled.  Even 99 fans at the race today were ashamed of that stunt.


----------



## tsknmcn (Mar 7, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> I guess Carl took it seriously when NASCAR they said they were turning the drivers loose.
> It might have upset me more if it hadn't been that little worm kawasaki.
> I bet half the other drivers were cheering.


 
I dunno about the drivers, but every lap Edwards came by under caution till NASCAR parked him, there were about 70,000 people booing and giving him thumbs down and other various finger signals.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2010)

It's racing, based on the very foundation of the sport of NASCAR. Rum running. Staying true to their founders, that's all. If you want to see sanitary racing watch Indy. But whatever you do, don't try to return NASCAR to the days of recent past when it was like watching restricted cars on a slot car track. If they know what they are getting into, then they should know to expect payback, whoever is at fault. If they don't like it then they should go to open wheel racing and get out of NASCAR. It was bad enough back in the good ol' days to hear Rusty WaaWaa constantly whine about how his no talent butt was treated.


----------



## HunterEllis (Mar 7, 2010)

tsknmcn said:


> The first time during today's race was Carl's fault too.  He moved down on the 12 coming out of 2.  Cried that the 12 didn't give him room.  Good lord, the 12 was already on the yellow line.  Brad said he lifted, but what does Carl expect?  For someone to jam on the brakes in the turn just because the mighty Carl wants to turn to the bottom?
> 
> Carl made this comment after he acted like he was about to pysically attack his own teamate (Matt) two years ago.  He said he had not realized up to that point that not many drivers in the garage area liked him.  He really hasn't helped matters.  No driver is going to want to be near this guy if that's the way he wants to race.
> 
> 10 race vaction is how I think it should be handled.  Even 99 fans at the race today were ashamed of that stunt.


x 2 park him


----------



## K80 (Mar 7, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> It's racing, based on the very foundation of the sport of NASCAR. Rum running. Staying true to their founders, that's all. If you want to see sanitary racing watch Indy. But whatever you do, don't try to return NASCAR to the days of recent past when it was like watching restricted cars on a slot car track. If they know what they are getting into, then they should know to expect payback, whoever is at fault. If they don't like it then they should go to open wheel racing and get out of NASCAR. It was bad enough back in the good ol' days to hear Rusty WaaWaa constantly whine about how his no talent butt was treated.



That's the thing it wasn't "just racing".  Carl was pretty much out of the race.  It was just racing at Dega last year when Carl was wrecked.  It was just racing when Carl moved down on Brad when Carl ened up in the wall. 

I believe in the pay back system but I didn't see where payback was needed.  The #12 didn't put Edwards 100+ laps down.  The Dega wreck can't be put all on Brad because he was just holding his line there and it was for the win. So I don't see where payback was needed for that.

It would've been "just racing" if they were racing for 10th and 11th at Bristol and Carl decided to dump him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2010)

K80 said:


> That's the thing it wasn't "just racing". Carl was pretty much out of the race. It was just racing at Dega last year when Carl was wrecked. It was just racing when Carl moved down on Brad when Carl ened up in the wall.
> 
> I believe in the pay back system but I didn't see where payback was needed. The #12 didn't put Edwards 100+ laps down. The Dega wreck can't be put all on Brad because he was just holding his line there and it was for the win. So I don't see where payback was needed for that.
> 
> It's "just racing" when you are racing for 10th and 11th and you put them in the wall at Bristol.


 
Payback is a patient game. It can come during the same race, or 10 races later. That's the beauty of it...


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Mar 7, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> It's racing, based on the very foundation of the sport of NASCAR. Rum running. Staying true to their founders, that's all. If you want to see sanitary racing watch Indy. But whatever you do, don't try to return NASCAR to the days of recent past when it was like watching restricted cars on a slot car track. If they know what they are getting into, then they should know to expect payback, whoever is at fault. If they don't like it then they should go to open wheel racing and get out of NASCAR. It was bad enough back in the good ol' days to hear Rusty WaaWaa constantly whine about how his no talent butt was treated.



ditto!!!


----------



## K80 (Mar 7, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Payback is a patient game. It can come during the same race, or 10 races later. That's the beauty of it...



I agree and that's why if it would have been called for it should have been done at Bristol where it gets "tight" and not at the end of one of the fastest backstretches in the series.  

There's no way around it, what Carl did was dumb and uncalled for.


----------



## gacowboy (Mar 7, 2010)

Edwards sure lost my respect. That was a real bone-head move. He needs to sit out several weeks, maybe 6 week suspension. Fineing him will do no good. 
Racing is racing but that was rediculous.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 7, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> x2
> 
> 
> 
> Carl would beat a cup full of coffee beans out of Juan and smack the smile of Harvick's face......



i'd put my money on the black belt, not the mary lou retton wannabe.


----------



## yearke (Mar 7, 2010)

This bout like nascar right here.
WE got your anythang goes race fans.
We got your whiners.
We got the powers that be wantin to bring down a new rule.

Maybe its time to open winston cup back up for smokin drankin  fender rubbin racers.
Maybe have the pampers cup for the pretty boys.


----------



## Cut Bait (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm all for Nascar letting the boys police themselves, but that was just stupid.  I also lost a lot of respect for Carl Edwards today.  Edwards almost wrecked himself the lap before trying to spin the #12, then he pulls that garbage.  It was entirely Edward's fault he got wrecked in the beginning of the race.  Why drivers think that it's the other drivers fault when they basically cut them off on the track is beyond me.  The fact that he basically admitted to intentionally wrecking the #12 in his interview would make me think Nascar would park him for Bristol.  That was a scary wreck, and like the #12 said, they were lucky no one got killed in the stands.


----------



## nickel back (Mar 8, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> oh what double standards we whave here!!!!!!!!
> Had that been Dale Sr it would have been ok but OH NOT the 99 ya'll forget the 18 is just as stupid ..............
> 
> So Carl is makin a name for himself and nascar opened the door for it
> ...



so for Carl to make a name for him self he has to intentionally wreck another driver.....

alos I do not think NASCAR gave the ok to intentionally wreck another driver.NASCAR was giving more room for bump drafting and rubbing..not turn up the field and intentionally wreck someone

and just in case there are some that does  not understand what intentionally means.....: done by intention or design : intended..( intentional damage)


also this would not have been cool for any driver to do,so you can try your best to spin it all you want


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2010)

nickel back said:


> so for Carl to make a name for him self he has to intentionally wreck another driver.....
> 
> alos I do not think NASCAR gave the ok to intentionally wreck another driver.NASCAR was giving more room for bump drafting and rubbing..not turn up the field and intentionally wreck someone
> 
> ...


 

Thank you Mr. Rogers...........it's a wonderful day in the neighborhood boys and girls.

Sheesh we need to get a humongous block of cheese for all of these softies.....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 8, 2010)

Great move on Carl's part  ..  If Nascar had more of this, I would watch more of it...

Been too full of pansies, for a while now.. !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2010)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Great move on Carl's part .. If Nascar had more of this, I would watch more of it...
> 
> Been too full of pansies, for a while now.. !!!


 
You got that right. Oh, and BTW, tell Brian France to take that sissy wing off the back of his clone cars and put a spoiler back on and Sunday's event would have been nothing more than a well deserved love tap and spin.


----------



## tcward (Mar 8, 2010)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Great move on Carl's part  ..  If Nascar had more of this, I would watch more of it...
> 
> Been too full of pansies, for a while now.. !!!



WAY TO GO CARL----AWESOME!


----------



## tcward (Mar 8, 2010)

redneckcamo said:


> turkey season is almost here and carl was just gettin an early shot in on a goobler .....
> 
> .if dale jr woulda did it tho .....it woulda just been a mistake



yeah, like Daytona....


----------



## marknga (Mar 8, 2010)

Wrecking ain't racing.... wrecks may happen during a race. If you want to see wrecks go watch a Demolition Derby or an old Crazy 8 Race. 

Good thing? Folks are talking about the race on a Monday morning.
Here is a recap of the WRECK
<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UdTt3-UPRsw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UdTt3-UPRsw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Mar 8, 2010)

i have actually lost interest in racing...sold most of my Roush souveneirs and stuff on ebay...Nascar has become an "imgae" sport....bunch of softies...and it's now a haven for all the open wheel drivers who couldn't make it...i'd rather watch a peewee cart race!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Mar 8, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> oh what double standards we whave here!!!!!!!!
> Had that been Dale Sr it would have been ok but OH NOT the 99 ya'll forget the 18 is just as stupid ..............
> 
> So Carl is makin a name for himself and nascar opened the door for it
> ...





X's 2




Sparky1 said:


> Koslowski (sp?) has been asking for it for several races. I imagine he will be a more tolerable driver after his flying lesson..





Unicoidawg said:


> x2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nickel back (Mar 8, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Thank you Mr. Rogers...........it's a wonderful day in the neighborhood boys and girls.
> 
> Sheesh we need to get a humongous block of cheese for all of these softies.....



...you will be ok


----------



## Whiteeagle (Mar 8, 2010)

Last year it was Denny Hamlin & Keselowski, this year Carl Edwards. Denny & Carl think people have forgotten how they used to drive when they started big time racing. Dale Jr. let it slide with Hamlin last year, but Roger Penske won't let it go so easy. Nudging and bumping is racing, but something this open & blatant needs to be stopped now. Take all Carls points, owner points, and let him set out until the next Atlanta race will wake up EVERYBODY! And I don't even like Keselowski!


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 8, 2010)

Man I'm glad Dale Sr ain't racing anymore!

As far as the fans booing Carl, maybe he just felt like Gordon for awhile.

I think that Nascar's Tom Brady rule is out of hand, I mean, aren't the cars supposed to be safer?  so why not bump somebody out of the race? And if Nascar parks Edwards then they need to be VERY consistent with their punishments.


----------



## K80 (Mar 8, 2010)

The key to bumping someone out is that it is supposed to look like it is "just racing" and things got tight.  It's not supposed to be so blatant that Stevie Wonder could see it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 8, 2010)

K80 said:


> The key to bumping someone out is that it is supposed to look like it is "just racing" and things got tight.  It's not supposed to be so blatant that Stevie Wonder could see it.



probably didn't help when dw mentioned clearly seeing the white gloves turn right.


----------



## K80 (Mar 8, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> probably didn't help when dw mentioned clearly seeing the white gloves turn right.



You didn't need to see the gloves turn right, you could see the car turn right.


----------



## tsknmcn (Mar 8, 2010)

K80 said:


> You didn't need to see the gloves turn right, you could see the car turn right.


 
lol


----------



## irishleprechaun (Mar 8, 2010)

creekbender said:


> keselowski had it coming , glad edwards finally did the right thing in my opinion and take him out , glad he's not hurt and no one in the stands got hurt but 156 laps down or 1 lap down racing is racing .



x2

Ski was all innocent during the after interview.  bunch of horse hockey, that kid is an instigator and tried to come off all innocent.  Go look at how he has been slamming into all other peoples cars all along...carl gave him some learning like they did in the old days.  Back then he would have gotten a punch in the face along with the flip over...


----------



## marknga (Mar 8, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> probably didn't help when dw mentioned clearly seeing the white gloves turn right.



Kinda hard to hide it when you are *240 MILES BEHIND *the guy you are _racing_ with.


----------



## mickbear (Mar 8, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> oh what double standards we whave here!!!!!!!!
> Had that been Dale Sr it would have been ok but OH NOT the 99 ya'll forget the 18 is just as stupid ..............
> 
> So Carl is makin a name for himself and nascar opened the door for it
> ...


tell it like it is


----------



## marknga (Mar 8, 2010)

yeah but there wasn't many times SR was 156 laps or 240 miles behind at AMS!
If it had the 88 or the 18 or the 24 or the 48 instead of the 12 going in the fence it would have opened up a whole another set of worms.
Then again the applause may have drowned out the engine noise too! LOL


----------



## stikslinger (Mar 8, 2010)

if nascar does punish him, like someone said before they need to be consistent with other incidents that have come before. nascar has also made the "pansies" theirselves by having stupid rules in previous years. parking edwards will not solve anything because next time someone wrecks a driver they will be too scared to get payback because nascar penalties. i think it was over the top but like i said if it hadnt of flipped this post wouldnt even exist. if he waits till bristol then other cars get involved which is even more uncalled for. im glad he did it except for the flipping which carl had no idea was gonna happen. rivalries make it interesting. let em be.


----------



## srb (Mar 8, 2010)

I think old Bk got what he deserved.Carl didnt think he would flip through the air like that.Just like BK  THOUGHT CARL WAS NOT GOING INTO THE GRANDSTAND  AT DEGA.


----------



## UXO (Mar 8, 2010)

You can't blame BK for the Dega crash, that was all Carl.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2010)

I never heard the man say an ill word towards any driver that caused a crash, not even this one. No safer barrier, no foam in the doors, no Hans device, and this is the sport that eventually took his life. He was a man that loved his sport and knew that this was a part and risk of the job. These drivers understood, unlike these whiny little overpaid brats that are driving now days. I'm sick of hearing them whine and point fingers so much. Shut up and drive, or leave.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eEviE0-ewVA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eEviE0-ewVA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## 270 guy (Mar 8, 2010)

That's back when real men drove real race cars.......


----------



## K80 (Mar 8, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> I never heard the man say an ill word towards any driver that caused a crash, not even this one. No safer barrier, no foam in the doors, no Hans device, and this is the sport that eventually took his life. He was a man that loved his sport and knew that this was a part and risk of the job. These drivers understood, unlike these whiny little overpaid brats that are driving now days. I'm sick of hearing them whine and point fingers so much. Shut up and drive, or leave.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eEviE0-ewVA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eEviE0-ewVA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Now  you're just grasping at straws...

I can tell ya, Sr would have had no respect for what Edwards did Sunday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2010)

K80 said:


> Now you're just grasping at straws...
> 
> I can tell ya, Sr would have had no respect for what Edwards did Sunday.


 
You obviously didn't watch the video, and you definitly have no idea what you are talkin about.


----------



## tcward (Mar 8, 2010)

K80 said:


> Now  you're just grasping at straws...
> 
> I can tell ya, Sr would have had no respect for what Edwards did Sunday.



yeah right, he would have sat back and snickered!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2010)

tcward said:


> yeah right, he would have sat back and snickered!


 
He did have a special possum grin right before and after he served payback.


----------



## tcward (Mar 8, 2010)

K80 said:


> You didn't need to see the gloves turn right, you could see the car turn right.



and ol' Carl ain't denied it either!


----------



## K80 (Mar 8, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> You obviously didn't watch the video, and you definitly have no idea what you are talkin about.



You mean to tell me that Musgrave(sp?) was 100+ laps down after putting himself in the wall earlier in the day? And because he took himself out by driving down on top of Neil he decided to take it out on Neil after his team got his car back on the track?  

Something tells me those two wrecks didn't play out the same.

Just because two wrecks look the same on the surface doesn't mean they are the same.  Kinda like the Dega wreck and the ATL while it was the same drivers and the wrecks looked the same they were as different as night and day.  One was just racing and the other was on purpose and uncalled for.


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 8, 2010)

Does nobody remember all the carnage BK caused in the Nationwide series last year with Edwards, Hamlin and others. While the wreck CE caused sunday may not have played out like he planned BK still got what was coming to him in my book. Look, Carl just snapped. New baby so he probably aint been getting no sleep or special time, aint been running well as of late, as well as a ugly history with BK just boiled over and he made a bad decision. Think about it. Carls never caused any problems and when he has been at fault he has always been man enough to admit it. Definately wasnt a normal reaction for Carl thats for sure cause he is normally more laid back and passive. But I bet he got his point across.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2010)

Greene728 said:


> Does nobody remember all the carnage BK caused in the Nationwide series last year with Edwards, Hamlin and others. .


 
I do.


----------



## southerngreenscape (Mar 9, 2010)

i don't think edwards put himself into the wall, and you were right you did not have to look at edwards gloves to see him turn you could look at his car just like you could look at that idiot keslowski car earlier in the race. If it wasn't for the wing he would of never went in the air. At least edwards stuck up for himself. So i say good move Carl


----------



## K80 (Mar 9, 2010)

southerngreenscape said:


> i don't think edwards put himself into the wall,


 we'll just have to agree to disagree because he did IMO. [





> and you were right you did not have to look at edwards gloves to see him turn you could look at his car just like you could look at that idiot keslowski car earlier in the race.


 What I saw was Brad holding his line and and lifting but just not enough for Edwards to clear.  Edwards even said he was trying to get to the bottom.  Which means he moved down on top of Brad.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 9, 2010)

K80 said:


> Edwards even said he was trying to get to the bottom.  Which means he moved down on top of Brad.



yep and he also said that he thought bk was going to give him some room.  basically, carl forced his way down there under the assumption that bk would ease up.  bk didn't ease up and we know the result.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Mar 9, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> yep and he also said that he thought bk was going to give him some room.  basically, carl forced his way down there under the assumption that bk would ease up.  bk didn't ease up and we know the result.



Yep, same thing as Dega.   Sure CE didn't mean to make him go airborne.  He also wouldn't have meant for him or someone in the stands to get hurt/killed, but he has no control over it once he wrecks someone like that.  It was stupid and he needs to pay.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 9, 2010)

Reading some of these cry baby post would make me embarrassed to watch nascar anymore.. 

My gosh..

Horse face brad got what he deserved..


----------



## KDarsey (Mar 9, 2010)

ummmm....


----------



## erniesp (Mar 9, 2010)

Press conference today at 12:30 according to Jayski's. No suspension...


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Mar 9, 2010)

Keep us updated


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 9, 2010)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Horse face brad got what he deserved..



hopefully, carl "i have a creepy relationsip with my mother" edwards will get what he deserves.


----------



## K80 (Mar 9, 2010)

So using logic to process an event is being a cry baby or whiney? Is biggsteve yalls brother?  

How many of yall are Edward fans?


----------



## K80 (Mar 9, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> hopefully, carl "i have a creepy relationsip with my mother" edwards will get what he deserves.



All he'll get is fined a little money and lose a few points.


----------



## erniesp (Mar 9, 2010)

Probation for next three races. No fine or points taken away...


----------



## ryano (Mar 9, 2010)

erniesp said:


> Probation for next three races. No fine or points taken away...



He shouldnt have even got that IMO.

Nascar looks like big hypocrites for saying they were gonna "let the boys be boys" and then put a driver on probation for doing just that


----------



## marknga (Mar 9, 2010)

UPDATE: NASCAR has placed Carl Edwards on probation for the next 3 races. In addition, NASCAR will meeting with Carl Edwards and Brad Keselowski at Bristol. No points and no fine for Edwards.(3-9-2010)


----------



## marknga (Mar 9, 2010)

I still say that if it had been another car, ie the 88 or 24 or 9 that got punted while running in the top 10  by a guy that was 240 MILES behind some of y'all would be singing a different tune.
Just saying.


----------



## ryano (Mar 9, 2010)

marknga said:


> No points and no fine for Edwards.(3-9-2010)



Im not even much of a Cousin Carl fan but I love to hear that 

Nascar is a joke though...........They docked a driver 25 points for saying a 4 letter word in excitement in Victory Lane but dont do anything to a driver for purposely hooking another driver at 200 mph and putting the fans in jeopardy


----------



## ryano (Mar 9, 2010)

marknga said:


> I still say that if it had been another car, ie the 88 or 24 or 9 that got punted while running in the top 10  by a guy that was 240 MILES behind some of y'all would be singing a different tune.
> Just saying.



so what do you think should happen to him then?


----------



## horse2292 (Mar 9, 2010)

creekbender said:


> keselowski had it coming , glad edwards finally did the right thing in my opinion and take him out , glad he's not hurt and no one in the stands got hurt but 156 laps down or 1 lap down racing is racing .


----------



## marknga (Mar 9, 2010)

ryano said:


> so what do you think should happen to him then?



I think NASCAR should be consistant in their penalities. If in the past they have docked someone for anger issues, altercations etc. they then should do the same. 
But then again NASCAR is NASCAR and they aren't known for sticking to their rules but rather bend the rules anyway they want them... after all it is their ball and their goal and their driveway.

At least this has us talking about the race 48 hours later.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 9, 2010)

if karl had listened to his spotter, he wouldn't have gotten tangled with bk in the first place.  bk was on the yellow line.  listen to the race chatter-

http://www.nascar.com/video/cup/2010/post_race/race_chatter/03/08/cup_atl_chatter.nascar/index.html


----------



## gacowboy (Mar 9, 2010)

The probation is a hand slap and a pat on the back. It's all about the $$$, Nascar hopes it will generate interest and sell tickets. How long has it been since anyone talked about a race this long? They usually are boring and are won by one of 4 drivers......


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 9, 2010)

gacowboy said:


> They usually are boring and are won by one of 4 drivers......



very true, in the past, they have been boring and the rule changes will make them more exciting and generate interest.  as to the last part of your comment, that still stands true.


----------



## marknga (Mar 9, 2010)

gacowboy said:


> The probation is a hand slap and a pat on the back. It's all about the $$$, Nascar hopes it will generate interest and sell tickets. How long has it been since anyone talked about a race this long? They usually are boring and are won by one of 4 drivers......



may have gone back out at NASCAR's urging. Who knows?
They may have called him into the trailer and said "dang Carl we wanted you to spin him not flip him, we are going to have to send you back to spinning school next week"

At least I haven't heard anyone say it is George Bush's fault.... yet.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 9, 2010)

marknga said:


> may have gone back out at NASCAR's urging. Who knows?
> .



nascar is crooked, but that might be a little much, even for them.


----------



## skeeter24 (Mar 9, 2010)

gacowboy said:


> How long has it been since anyone talked about a race this long?



I would say even casual race fans remember the Vickers/Jr. crash in the 500 last year and the Edwards/Keslowski crash at Talladega.  I have had people who don't even watch racing ask about the crash what it was like to see it live.  So it at least has people talking about a sport which has struggled with attendance and TV ratings.

I think that it was a stupid move to do that when he was over 100 laps down and the 12 was running in the top 10.....but then again I do some really stupid stuff sometimes myself.

Some of the stupid stuff I have done carried consequences with it and some didn't because I didn't get caught.  I think NASCAR had to do something so that they let everyone know that they reviewed the situation.  3 races is nothing for probation.  Running outside the grey areas of the rule book or physical confrontations have carried in some cases season long probation.  They did as little as they could get away with which says they did something but not much.

IMO I can't argue with that approach too much.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Mar 9, 2010)

The 99 picks on guys smaller than  him.I think he neeeds to respect brad more and get out of his way when hes around him on the track.The 99 cant win driving a test car for roush.He needs to move out of the way when real racecars come up behind him.The 99 is sorrier than a pile of snake droppings.All the incidents between the 12 and 99 were the 99s doings.


----------



## albaraptor (Mar 9, 2010)

Go Carl Edwards!!!!

If you want an inch you better be willing to give one


----------



## DBM78 (Mar 9, 2010)

Dixiesimpleman32 said:


> The 99 picks on guys smaller than  him.I think he neeeds to respect brad more and get out of his way when hes around him on the track.The 99 cant win driving a test car for roush.He needs to move out of the way when real racecars come up behind him.The 99 is sorrier than a pile of snack droppings.All the incidents between the 12 and 99 were the 99s doings.



I agree Edwards caused both wrecks with BK. But he talks like he is some kinda victim. I never liked "Flipper" or as I like to call him Eddie Haskell of Nascar. Brad K is growing on me I said this last year after the Dega wreck why are so people down on him because he races hard. Isn't that why people tune in or go to the races to see people race hard every lap not just ride around clicking laps off till the end. But back to BK interview after the Dega wreck he said his sponser pay him good money, the car owner expects him and his team works hard for him so he can give his all so he said there was no way he was lifting when Edwards forced him to the bottom. For the early Atlanta wreck Edwards should be talking to his spotter or he should of stayed in the middle grove. Edwards is right it was early in the race so why does that give him the right to drive down in front of BK with him not clear or why should he expect to get that position because its early in the race.


----------



## tcward (Mar 9, 2010)

ryano said:


> He shouldnt have even got that IMO.
> 
> Nascar looks like big hypocrites for saying they were gonna "let the boys be boys" and then put a driver on probation for doing just that



Exactly Ryano!


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 9, 2010)

tcward said:


> Exactly Ryano!



he got nothing.


----------



## 270 guy (Mar 9, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> he got nothing.



That's how it should be. Let the men race and let the babies go back to go cart racing. If you can't hang with the big guys get out. Come back next week and put it to edwards and so on.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Poor BK.........

Soon he will be chasin 99in the points chase again


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 9, 2010)

270 guy said:


> That's how it should be. Let the men race and let the babies go back to go cart racing. If you can't hang with the big guys get out. Come back next week and put it to edwards and so on.



problem is, if bk were to put it to carl next weekend, i would almost guarantee that bk's penalty would be worse then the "penalty" that carl got.


----------



## Wide Earp (Mar 10, 2010)

K80 said:


> Nascar made the right call IMO.  I wonder what else they will do to him.
> 
> If I was #12 it'd get ugly fast!



not to condone what Carl did [ he should have waited and got him at Martinsville or Bristol] but that goofball in the 12 has been running all over the 99 for a year so.................


----------



## marknga (Mar 10, 2010)

Best quote yet regarding Edwards "penalty":

"I'm thinking about asking for a refund for all my penalties"
Kevin Harvick on NASCAR's penalty for Edwards.


----------



## gacowboy (Mar 10, 2010)

marknga said:


> Best quote yet regarding Edwards "penalty":
> 
> "I'm thinking about asking for a refund for all my penalties"
> Kevin Harvick on NASCAR's penalty for Edwards.


 
That's a good one!


----------



## ryano (Mar 10, 2010)

tcward said:


> Exactly Ryano!



so me and you FINALLY agreed on something around here? 


man thats awesome


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 10, 2010)

ryano said:


> so me and you FINALLY agreed on something around here?
> 
> 
> man thats awesome



Got to be a certain sign of the apocalypse!

I agree with both of you too!!!


----------



## ryano (Mar 10, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Got to be a certain sign of the apocalypse!
> 
> I agree with both of you too!!!



oh man! ............what is this world coming to 

is this a dream?


----------



## flattop (Mar 10, 2010)

ryano said:


> oh man! ............what is this world coming to
> 
> is this a dream?


----------



## yearke (Mar 10, 2010)

kez gonna spin carl,gladly take his 3 weeks probation and pick up a bunch of new fans.
Theres probably gonna be a good fight in the pits.
Then the feud will be settled cause respect will be established on both sides.Shoot they might even become friends.
Whats wrong with that.
Thats how nascar was in the early days and thats one of the reasons it grew and grew and grew.
yeh bumpin and spinnin makes it fun to watch yes it does.


----------



## skeeter24 (Mar 11, 2010)

yearke said:


> kez gonna spin carl,gladly take his 3 weeks probation and pick up a bunch of new fans.
> Theres probably gonna be a good fight in the pits.
> Then the feud will be settled cause respect will be established on both sides.Shoot they might even become friends.
> Whats wrong with that.
> ...



I have been thinking about that point too.  I told my wife last night that even though I don't like the back flipper I would feel cheated if he were not racing when we head up to Bristol next weekend.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Mar 11, 2010)

What a difference a few years can make.
Remember ATL in 05? Man was on top of the racing world.
First two wins and a great track- same weekend!
Now look- just plain stupid.


----------



## DBM78 (Mar 11, 2010)

Twiggbuster said:


> What a difference a few years can make.
> Remember ATL in 05? Man was on top of the racing world.
> First two wins and a great track- same weekend!
> Now look- just plain stupid.



Yep I'm sure he has some stress due to the way he is running but he has been running bad since last year. I like the fact I'm not seeing near as many Flipper comericals this season. But I don't know why he took it out on BK. Like I said above Edwards is the only person to wreck himself twice and play the victim card and blame somebody else. This is not new behavior for Edwards I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Edwards almost taking Jr's arm off after a race a few years ago.


----------

